# Top resources that helped you



## JeanP

Hi everyone,

So a quick query to all you folks.
I am starting a free book about Spain that deals with moving there, buying property etc...which will cover the paperwork needed, requirements, pros and cons etc... My thinking behind this is that the past couple of years through my travels in Spain I have made many costly mistakes, which was fun but not ideal, and would like to share my experiences on what I have done and possibly what I am in the process of doing as a new expat.

I am aware that there are many guides available but I am starting this for self satisfaction and also to be more relevant to the current times.

One section will cover resources which adds further knowledge to assist would be expats, I would like to include links to the resources.
So the question is, anyone has resources that you have used to make your experience in moving to Spain easier, such as websites, property agents, gestors and the like.

I look forward to your response.

Thanks all 

P.S If anyone would like to contribute to topics such as education, retirement etc...that would be superb.


----------



## Alcalaina

JeanP said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So a quick query to all you folks.
> I am starting a free book about Spain that deals with moving there, buying property etc...which will cover the paperwork needed, requirements, pros and cons etc... My thinking behind this is that the past couple of years through my travels in Spain I have made many costly mistakes, which was fun but not ideal, and would like to share my experiences on what I have done and possibly what I am in the process of doing as a new expat.
> 
> I am aware that there are many guides available but I am starting this for self satisfaction and also to be more relevant to the current times.
> 
> One section will cover resources which adds further knowledge to assist would be expats, I would like to include links to the resources.
> So the question is, anyone has resources that you have used to make your experience in moving to Spain easier, such as websites, property agents, gestors and the like.
> 
> I look forward to your response.
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> P.S If anyone would like to contribute to topics such as education, retirement etc...that would be superb.


This sounds like a good idea in principle but it does worry me that anything in print format will go out of date very quickly - the regulations are changing all the time! We have guides that we bought in 2006 which are now completely useless. Why not do a website or blog instead?

Also bear in mind that most people on this forum are EU citizens and will have very different rights and regulations compared to yourself and others from outside the EU - so you will have to make these distinctions very clear.

Doing something like this for self satisfaction is great (I put lots of stuff on my own blog, see below) - you will never run out of things to write about!


----------



## mrypg9

Apart from buying property and importing a car, what's so difficult, would be my question, Jean.
Getting residencia, NIE, registering on the padron, etc. are pretty straightforward.
You can download some of the necessary forms from the sticky on this forum.
As for buying property.....yes, the pitfalls are many and horrendous. But many people manage it - the majority of housebuyers, in fact. If I were contemplating such a purchase, I'd use my UK solicitor who has offices in Spain.
Importing a vehicle....equally complex. But a gestor will take the pain away.
But there are people who like to get reassurance from reading about these things so I guess such a guide would be appreciated.


----------



## MaidenScotland

JeanP said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So a quick query to all you folks.
> I am starting a free book about Spain that deals with moving there, buying property etc...which will cover the paperwork needed, requirements, pros and cons etc... My thinking behind this is that the past couple of years through my travels in Spain I have made many costly mistakes, which was fun but not ideal, and would like to share my experiences on what I have done and possibly what I am in the process of doing as a new expat.
> 
> I am aware that there are many guides available but I am starting this for self satisfaction and also to be more relevant to the current times.
> 
> One section will cover resources which adds further knowledge to assist would be expats, I would like to include links to the resources.
> So the question is, anyone has resources that you have used to make your experience in moving to Spain easier, such as websites, property agents, gestors and the like.
> 
> I look forward to your response.
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> P.S If anyone would like to contribute to topics such as education, retirement etc...that would be superb.




I will leave this until the Spanish mods are about... but this is what this forum is for.


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> I will say www.expatforum.com
> 
> Does that get me a coffee AND a cortaado, Jojo?


Its possible?!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

MaidenScotland said:


> I will leave this until the Spanish mods are about... but this is what this forum is for.


Yes, The forum is a good resource, although it cant guarantee to be factual or accurate, not very much can with the speed of change in Spain and of course the different rules in different provinces, towns etc. 

But have a go and see what you can do. The forum isnt the place to gain information tho

Jo xxx


----------



## JeanP

All very good points, and this is one of the reasons why I enjoy the discussion from you lovely people. I agree that the times and procedures in Spain alter like night and day but one of the purposes of the ebook will be to lay down a foundation of the ins and outs of moving to Spain.

This forum is ofcourse a fantastic resource, which I will contact the admin and ask permission to link to it as such. Regarding what Mary said about what could be so hard about the transition, I agree 100% with that but I am sure that there are a number of people that are still left oblivious or rather confused with all the information that is available from I suppose hundreds of various sources, not to mention thousands of various people. 

As mentioned, I would like the ebook to be concentrated on the foundations of moving to Spain but as always loving the comments and input.


----------

